# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Διαρροή στο Emma Maersk

## Eng

From:Kadmar General(general@kadmar.com)
To  :general@kadmar.com
CC  : -
--------------------------------------------------
Attachments:
0002:image001.gif
--------------------------------------------------
Received:Sun, 3 Feb 2013 15:22:58 +0200
Subject :Troubled Maersk vessel risks blocking the Suez Canal
==================================================
Troubled Maersk vessel risks 

blocking the Suez Canal



Emma Maersk, one of the world's largest container ships, faced yesterday 2nd
February 2013 mechanical problems at the northern entrance of the Suez Canal
after water leaked inside its engines room, putting the ship at the risk of
drowning.

The 397-meter long vessel is owned by Denmark's Maersk Line, the world's
largest container shipping company. 

Suez Canal tugboats shifted the vessel towards the Mediterranean to avoid
blocking the waterway should the ship sink.

The ship berthed at the Suez Canal Container Terminal (SCCT) at 0030 hrs on
2nd February 2013 for lighting up. 

"The situation is under control and it was handled swiftly to avoid
complications," according to the Canal Authority. 

All canal convoys have not been affected by the above incident. 



Please be guided accordingly. 



Best Regards

Kadmar Shipping Co.

(As Maritime Agents Only)

[[ ΠΗΓΗ... ΤΟ MAILBOX ΤΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΖΕΝΤΗ ΜΑΣ]]

----------


## Apostolos

Το διάβασα και γώ... Απορώ πως πήρε νερά στο μηχανοστάσιο! Πάντως οι πιλότοι μου χουν πει πως αυτά τα πλοία κουμαντάρονται δύσκολα στο κανάλι. Ξεκινάν την στροφή πρίν καλα την δουν και περνά οριακά...

----------


## Eng

Δεν μας λενε την ηλικια της... Σε τετοιου μεγεθους κοντεινερ αν ειναι 20+ λογω των μεγαλων κραδασμων που εχουνε, ενιοτε δημιουργουν προβλημα σε καποια sea weter valves. Οχι απαραιτητα στο κεντρικο, αλλα σε αλλα επιμερους που εχουν να κανουν με την ψυξη των ψυγειων ή του air cooler. Ειδικα η γραμμη του air cooler ειναι και συνηθως κατευθειαν απο τη "θαλασσα" και χωριζεται με ενα 3way valve. 
Σεναριοσολογια αλλα.. δεν ειναι και ασχημη... 

Υ.Γ¨Μηπως να το παμε για σκραπ??????  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Δεν μας λενε την ηλικια της... Σε τετοιου μεγεθους κοντεινερ αν ειναι 20+ λογω των μεγαλων κραδασμων που εχουνε, ενιοτε δημιουργουν προβλημα σε καποια sea weter valves. Οχι απαραιτητα στο κεντρικο, αλλα σε αλλα επιμερους που εχουν να κανουν με την ψυξη των ψυγειων ή του air cooler. Ειδικα η γραμμη του air cooler ειναι και συνηθως κατευθειαν απο τη "θαλασσα" και χωριζεται με ενα 3way valve. 
> Σεναριοσολογια αλλα.. δεν ειναι και ασχημη... 
> 
> Υ.Γ¨Μηπως να το παμε για σκραπ??????



Το EMMA MAERSK είναι...

Ιδού...http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1672006

Toy 2006 η σειρά Ε της MAERSK.

----------


## Eng

Το EMMA???? Αν ειναι δυνατον.. ή μηπως ειναι??? Μηπως παρατηρουμε τα πρωτα σημαδια φθορας (ή ισως να πραγματοποιουνται οι "φοβοι" καποιων που ηταν κατά στη κατασκευη τετοιων μεγαθυριων?) 
Σιγουρα δεν ξερουμε τι γινεται.. Μπορει να βρεθει / εμφανιστει / μαθευτει κατι επ'αυτού.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Το EMMA???? Αν ειναι δυνατον.. ή μηπως ειναι??? Μηπως παρατηρουμε τα πρωτα σημαδια φθορας (ή ισως να πραγματοποιουνται οι "φοβοι" καποιων που ηταν κατά στη κατασκευη τετοιων μεγαθυριων?) 
> Σιγουρα δεν ξερουμε τι γινεται.. Μπορει να βρεθει / εμφανιστει / μαθευτει κατι επ'αυτού.


Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ξεφορτωνει ολα τα κοντεινερ στο Σουεζ ετσι ωστε να εκτιμησουν τη ζημια.

----------


## Eng

Επιπλέον πληροφοριες ερχονται απο την εγκριτη LLOYD LIST. Οι δυτες που ελεγξαν τη περιοχη της πρυμνης διαπιστωσαν πως η εισροη του νερου εγινε απο το stern thruster, μεσω αυτου πλημμυρισε ολο τον τελικο αξονα που βρισκεται σε τουνελι μηκος 120Μ(!!), καθοτι το μηχανοστασιο ειναι στο μεσον του πλοιου. Δεν υπηρχε μολυνση στη περιοχη αλλα το σημαντικο ειναι πως η Wartsila ηταν μέσα στο νερο, καθως το νερο εφτασε σε 18μ μεσα στο μηχανοστασιο.

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.



_Πηγη Lloyd List._

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Επιπλέον πληροφοριες ερχονται απο την εγκριτη LLOYD LIST. Οι δυτες που ελεγξαν τη περιοχη της πρυμνης διαπιστωσαν πως η εισροη του νερου εγινε απο το stern thruster, μεσω αυτου πλημμυρισε ολο τον τελικο αξονα που βρισκεται σε τουνελι μηκος 120Μ(!!), καθοτι το μηχανοστασιο ειναι στο μεσον του πλοιου. Δεν υπηρχε μολυνση στη περιοχη αλλα το σημαντικο ειναι πως η Wartsila ηταν μέσα στο νερο, καθως το νερο εφτασε σε 18μ μεσα στο μηχανοστασιο.
> 
> Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.
> 
> 
> Q
> _Πηγη Lloyd List._


Απο την εμπειρια σου..σωνεται? η να το θεσω αλλιως..αξιζει να σωθει?

----------


## Apostolos

Για ακόμα μία φορά βλέπουμε πως τα πλοία ώς τώρα χτίζονταν ανευ σχεδίου damage stability. Αν είναι δυνατόν να πλέει τέτοιο πλοίο με συνεχόμενο διαμέρισμα 120 μέτρων! Δέν θα έπρεπε να έχει υδατοστεγής. Μήπως αν είχε ήταν ανοιχτές; Δέν υπάρχει βάρδια; Αλλα ποια βάρδια όταν τέτοιο πλοίο πλεει με 17 άτομα πληρωμα...

----------


## Eng

> Απο την εμπειρια σου..σωνεται? η να το θεσω αλλιως..αξιζει να σωθει?


Κοταξε ενα τετοιο πλοι σε αυτη την ηλικια εχει παραπολυ μεγαλο ασφαλιστο. Οποτε εχω την αισθηση οτι το κοστος του total loss σε σχεση με το να γινει μια εκτεταμενη επισκευη που ενδεχομενως μπορει να κοστισει και ενα 1-2mio.usd ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο. Βλεπεις δεν εχει παρει..αξονικα. Μετα η Κ/Μ εχει σε αρκετο βαθμο στεγανοτητα και θα χρειαστει σιγουρα ενα εκτεταμενο Overhauling οχι βεβαια απο πληρωμα αλλα απο τον maker. Οποτε με το μυαλουδακι μου θα ελεγα, οχι δεν παιζει αυτο το σεναριο..





> Για ακόμα μία φορά βλέπουμε πως τα πλοία ώς τώρα χτίζονταν ανευ σχεδίου damage stability. Αν είναι δυνατόν να πλέει τέτοιο πλοίο με συνεχόμενο διαμέρισμα 120 μέτρων! Δέν θα έπρεπε να έχει υδατοστεγής. Μήπως αν είχε ήταν ανοιχτές; Δέν υπάρχει βάρδια; Αλλα ποια βάρδια όταν τέτοιο πλοίο πλεει με 17 άτομα πληρωμα...


Αποστολε το duct που περναει ο αξονας ειναι παρομοια με τα λεγομενα τουνελια που υπαρχουν στο μεσον του πλοιου και βρισκονται εκει ολες οι σωληνες ballast, transfer και διασχιζουν απο το μηχανοστασιο μεχρι τη φρακτη του fpt. Αυτα δεν εχουν επιμερους φρακτες γιατι απλα δεν γινεται να εχουν λογο χωρου και μαλιστα επειδη βαλονται σε μεγαλο βαθμο απο εισροη νερου, υπαρχουν ενα καρο αλαρμ εκει που μετραν απο υγρασια μεχρις σταθμης νερου. Το ιδιο ειναι και για τον τελικο στα πλοια με E/R στη μεση. Πιστευω οτι ολα δουλεψαν και στην EMMA αλλα ξερετε πως και ολα τα αλαρμ να δουλευουν το νερο δεν το σταματαει τιποτα, ειδικα σε περιπτωσεις που μπαινει απο truster.

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε έχω κάνει σε ro/ro που είχε καμια 100 αριά μέτρα άξονες (Aegean Heaven) και με stern thruster. Ο τεράστιος αυτός χώρος διαχωρίζονταν απο τις ΚΜ με υδατοστεγή... Τι στο καλό συγκεινωνούντα δοχεία το κάνανε το πλοίο;
(τι λέτε να μεταφέρουμε το θέμα στα ατυχήματα της ποντοπορου σαν Διαρροή στο Emma Mearsk. Θα έχει πολυ κουβέντα το θέμα)

----------


## Eng

> (τι λέτε να μεταφέρουμε το θέμα στα ατυχήματα της ποντοπορου σαν Διαρροή στο Emma Mearsk. Θα έχει πολυ κουβέντα το θέμα)


Ναι αυτο σκεφτομαι και εγω... καντο...

----------


## BULKERMAN

http://www.tradewindsnews.com/casual...out-for-months

Ηδη δόθηκε η εντολή απο τη Maersk στα πληρωματα των πλοιων της σειρας Ε ( ELLY,EDITH κ.λ.π ) να σταματήσουν να χρησιμοποιούν το stern thruster εως οτου βγάλουν πορισμα για το τι εφταιξε στο EMMA MAERSK.

----------


## Apostolos

According to Maersk's Official Facebook page,  container vessel *Emma Maersk* faced mechanical problems at the northern entrance of the Suez Canal, last Friday night.Maersk confirmed that all crew members are safe and that the  container vessel has been berthed in Port Said East SCCT in Egypt. She  is now alongside quay being discharged. Also, port official confirmed  that ship traffic through the Suez Canal was not affected.  The  situation is under control.According to Egypt Independent ,  the Head of the Suez Canal Authority said that the ship's  leakage  happened after it hit a propeller. He added that the Suez Canal   response by sending a locomotive was immediate. Emma Maersk, launched in 2006, was the largest container ship  ever   built, with a TEU capacity of 14,770 and measuring 397 meters, or about   1,300 feet.

 To view photos of Emma Maersk after the accident, visit Maersk's Official Facebook page

----------


## Eng

Νεοτερες πληροφοριες αναφερουν πως η διαρροη του νερου προκληθηκε απο καταεστραμενα πτερυγια του πλωριου stern thruster (υπαρχουν δυο stern thrusters στο πλοιο) με συνεπεια να δημιουργηθει κρακ στο τουνελ των thrusters και απο κει το νερο να περασει στο μηχανοστασιο. Ολος ο εξοπλισμος του μηχανοστασιου παραμενει μεσα στο νερο προς αποφυγην διαβροσης και απο κει και περα η εταιρια πρεπει να βρει τη λυση για να ξαναγινει afloat του πλοιο.

Κατι σημαντικο, η MAERSK αναφερει πως..ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΩΣΤΕΡΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ και δεν υπαρχει κανενα λαθος σε αυτους. Εμεις αραγε τι θα λεγαμε για το πληρωμα????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από την περασμένη εβδομάδα το βαπόρι ρυμουλκήθηκε σε ναυπηγείο στη Σικελία για επισκευή όπως λέει η εταιρεία *εδώ*. Οπότε περιμένουμε να μάθουμε περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ελπίζω τώρα που θα βγει σε δεξαμενή να μάθουμε το μέγεθος του ρήγματος και την αιτία που την προκάλεσε. Γιατί πρέπει να ήταν μεγάλη η ζημιά αφού δεν μπόρεσαν να το κλέισουν με τα συνήθη μέσα για αντιμετώπιση διαρροής. Οπότε έιναι σημαντικό να μάθουμε ώστε να αποφεχθούν παρόμοια ατυχήματα που μπορέι αν μην είναι τόσο ανώδυνα όπως αυτό.

----------


## Eng

Το EMMA εχει φτασει στα Fincantieri shipyards στο Palermo για τον δεξαμενισμο και επισκευη. Αναμενουμε τα νεοτερα..

----------


## Apostolos

Νέα θωρεία σχετικά με το γιατι συνεχίζαν να μπαίνουν τα νερά στο μηχανοστάσιο
http://shippingwatch.dk/English_Vers...cle5249036.ece

Με λίγα λόγια μάλλον μερνά το νερο μέσα απ τα φουρούσια των καλωδίων μεταξύ μηχανοστασίου και τουνελιού! Με λίγα λόγια τρυπιτήρι... Ποιό damage stability μου λένε τώρα και κουραφέξαλα... Τα περισσότερα πλοία είναι ασφαλή στα σχέδια και μόνο... Αρα αφου το hardware έχει πρόβλημα ας δούμε τι κάνουμε με το software...

----------


## mastrokostas

Απόστολε , έχοντας εμπειρία μια από μεγάλη μετασκευή ,αν και είναι πολλά χρόνια πριν , θυμάμαι το Loyds να ελέγχει όλα τα φουρούσια προσεχτικά και σχολαστικά . Όλα όμως . Αυτό που συνάντησα τότε σε αλλά βαποριά , ήταν ένα χάος από την διέλευση καλωδίων και σωλήνων , χωρίς να έχουν σφραγίσει  τα περάσματα , μετά από νέες εγκαταστάσεις  . Αυτό είναι καινούργιο βαπόρι και μου κάνει εντύπωση να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα , ιδίως σε υδατοστεγή μπουρμέ .
Ζημιές θα υπάρχουν πάντα στα βαπόρια , είτε φωτιές είτε διαρροές υδάτων .Το θέμα είναι πόσο εμείς σαν πλήρωμα ( αξιωματικοί ) είμαστε έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουμε αυτές τις καταστάσεις , έχοντας σε άριστη κατάσταση τον εξοπλισμό ,και εκπαιδευόμενο το πλήρωμα μας . Εκπτώσεις στην ασφάλεια δεν υπάρχει . Πρώτα για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής και μετά του πλοίου .Το δεν πάω στο γυμνάσιο ,η δεν βαριέσαι αδερφέ , πρέπει να είναι λόγος για να πάει κάποιος αμέσως σπίτι του .
Θα περιμένω να δω το τελικό πόρισμα με φωτο φανταζόμαι ,να δούμε, και να διδαχτούμε .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* (πάνω πάνω αριστερά) έχει ξεκινήσει η διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος. Ευτυχώς οι Δανοί δημοσιοποιούν τα πορίσματα οπότε θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε αρκετά και να βγάλουμε διδάγματα όπως είπε παραπάνω ο mastrokostas.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορούμε να δουμε το πόρισμα από τη διερεύνηση *εδώ*.

Επιεβαιώνεται αυτό που ειπαμε πιο πριν:



> Απόστολε , έχοντας εμπειρία μια από μεγάλη μετασκευή ,αν και είναι πολλά χρόνια πριν , θυμάμαι το Loyds να ελέγχει όλα τα φουρούσια προσεχτικά και σχολαστικά . Όλα όμως . Αυτό που συνάντησα τότε σε αλλά βαποριά , ήταν ένα χάος από την διέλευση καλωδίων και σωλήνων , χωρίς να έχουν σφραγίσει  τα περάσματα , μετά από νέες εγκαταστάσεις  . Αυτό είναι καινούργιο βαπόρι και μου κάνει εντύπωση να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα , ιδίως σε υδατοστεγή μπουρμέ .
> Ζημιές θα υπάρχουν πάντα στα βαπόρια , είτε φωτιές είτε διαρροές υδάτων .Το θέμα είναι πόσο εμείς σαν πλήρωμα ( αξιωματικοί ) είμαστε έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουμε αυτές τις καταστάσεις , έχοντας σε άριστη κατάσταση τον εξοπλισμό ,και εκπαιδευόμενο το πλήρωμα μας . Εκπτώσεις στην ασφάλεια δεν υπάρχει . Πρώτα για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής και μετά του πλοίου .Το δεν πάω στο γυμνάσιο ,η δεν βαριέσαι αδερφέ , πρέπει να είναι λόγος για να πάει κάποιος αμέσως σπίτι του .
> Θα περιμένω να δω το τελικό πόρισμα με φωτο φανταζόμαι ,να δούμε, και να διδαχτούμε .


Μπορέι το σπασμενο προπελάκι να προκάλεσε τη διαρροή αλλά οι τρυπες στο υδατοστεγή μπουλμέ για τα καλώδια πλημμύρισαν το μηχανοστασιο. Και παρόλοπου δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα ευστάθειας με πλημμυρισμένο μηχανοστασιο το βαπόρι έμεινε ακυβέρνητο. Όπως περιμέναμε εχει το πόρισμα αρκετές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Eng

Δεν ειχα διαβασει τις τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις. Η αληθεια ειναι πως πλεον οι Κλασεις και τα authorities (psc, flag) δινουν τεραστια σημασια στα περασματα των καωδιων, οχι μονο στο επιπεδο του τουνελιου αλλα και στα καλωδια που περναν μεσω των καταστρωματων ενδιαιτησης. Συμφωνα με τις Αρχες, θα πρεπει οχι μονο να ειναι φραγμενες οι τρυπες αλλα και το υλικο θα πρεπει να ειναι και υδατοστεγες αλλα και πυροστεγες. Ειδικα αν υπαρχουν φρακτες ή μονωση τυπου Α-60  ή επιμερους Α-30 , Α-10 κ.ο.κ προστασιας, ομοιως πρεπει να ειναι και το μονωτικο στις τρυπες των καλωδιων. Μαλιστα θα πρεπει να εχει και πιστοποιηση απο IACS.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΝΑ προσθέσω ότι το υλικό του σφραγίσματος πρέπει να μένει στη θέση του όπως μάθαμε από το ατύχημα. Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από το πόρισμα βλέπουμε το νερό να μπαίνει ζωντανό από τα περάσματα των καλωδίων (στην πάνω αριστερή μεριά της πρώτης φωτογραφίας) και χρειάστηκε να μπουντελιάρουν για να κρατήσουν το υλικό της σφράγισης στη θέση του.
EMMA-MÆRSK1.jpgEMMA-MÆRSK2.jpg

----------

